# ,     3

## Svetusic

!   .   ,      3           (    (     ),,,    ,  ,  .)?           ?      3      04.07.2014.   ,   ...

----------


## dnpzenit

.

    3  :          ?

----------


## .

-    .2 .251 ?

----------


## irad

,        ,    ?
1.          ?
112 - "     ,          , , -      ,  ,       ,   ,           ,    ,      " 
 120 "          :  (, )"

----------


## irad

2.          ,   2  5  ,   .
"... 2  5  3   ,        11  1995 . N 135- "     " (   , 1995, N 33, . 3340; 2002, N 12, . 1093; N 30, . 3029; 2003, N 27, . 2708; 2004, N 35, . 3607; 2007, N 1, . 39; 2009, N 1, . 17; 2010, N 52, . 6998; 2014, N 19, . 2308),          ,       ,   ,       1  251 ,     ..."

----------


## irad

3.   3    ,     ?
"...  3  3 -  ,         ,    ,    ,    6  3     . ..."

----------


## irad

4.   4   ,    6   (..  ),     ?
"...  3  3 -  ,         ,    ,    ,    6  3     .       ,    ,    ...." 

   -  ?
 .....


        3

----------

> ?


 ,   !!  -    ,    ??!!,     ,    3    ,  4    ..         -     .... -  ,     ???!!!

----------


## .

.  ,

----------


## njyska

,   ,    .   ,      . -   - ,        3? ,     ,    . 251  ? ..  ?

----------


## .

,       ?

----------


## njyska

120 " (, )"? ,   ?

----------


## .

*njyska*,    ,       ?

----------

, )))
  4   .        ,    ???        .  ,      ,     .   ,      ,     ,       ..  ??!!!  )

----------


## .

**,   ,     .   -   4     ?

----------

4    (((

----------


## .

...   ,   2  5    ,      .

----------

..    ..
   .            .  ,  ,       .
     .
  ,      .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Svetusic

,     ,        120  220          112?

----------


## njyska

*.*,          .  ,      ,       .  :    86  **   3?        - 112,120  ?

----------


## .

*njyska*,  ,    ?  ,       ,        ,  ?  :Embarrassment: 



> :    86     3?


  ,     .      .

----------


## njyska

*.*,      :yes: 
  ,     ,  ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## irad

. ()
1  :  120  3  =   01.01.14  86
2 :  120   3 =     86 ,   4 =   86 ,  6 =  3- 4 ( 2)
 ( 3)=  3  1 +  3  2 , ( 4 ) =  4  2 ,  6 =   3-  4 (     31.12.14   86).
   ?

----------


## Van99

!   ,          3    ?..        ? !=)

----------


## .

.

----------


## -6

,   ...,      ,  - ,   .,   2013   86  .       3  ,   ???

----------


## -6

2014.        ....,     ...

----------


## -6

?? 120??

----------


## Van99

.,     3         ?..     76  86 ,   51  76.  .

----------


## Van99

,  ....  :Speaking:

----------


## 7272

"",     .

----------


## Van99

! :Yahoo:

----------


## -6

,   -        ,    ...,

----------


## -6

,   ...,     ,   13 ,     .01.01.14 86.(  ).       .      3     ..???

----------


## 7272

141  (-)     3 .

----------


## Van99

,   ,    ,      ,   ?   62  90     99  ,     86  ?     86.02        6 %?

----------


## 7272

90  99

----------


## Van99

!=)

----------


## -6

,     ???    ...,         0,00

----------


## 7272

,   .

----------


## Vitta78

> ..    ..
>    .            .  ,  ,       .
>      .
>   ,      .


   ,  1 .       .,   .

----------


## Vitta78

> "",     .


,      ,  -  51  ?   .  - )

----------


## 7272

> ,  1 .


,   .

----------


## 7272

> ,      ,  -  51  ?


             ( +  + ).                   .     .  ,   ,      .

----------


## Vitta78

> ,   .


 , ,  -,  . :Smilie:

----------


## Vitta78

> ( +  + ).                   .     .  ,   ,      .


     ,    86-  .   .

----------


## 7272

3     .6

----------

> 3     .6


,  !      ?

----------


## 7272

> ,  !      ?


   .

----------

